# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  Корпоратив в африканском стиле

## Калинка_Анна

Уважаемые ведущие!

Мне предстоит выступить в корпоративном новогоднем представлении в роли вождя вымышленного племени. По замыслу нашего режиссера я должна говорить какие-то стандартные фразы типа "как всех поздравляю и желаю". Но! Хочется какой-то оригинальности. Маску уже себе изготовила, нашла паричок, образ получается довольно яркий - эдакий африканский вождь - кость в носу. Нашла тексты в транслите на суахили, получается интересное языковое сопровождение. Теперь хочу, чтобы этот текст якобы "переводился", но уже с шутками. Можно для некоторых гостей отдельно, можно для всех вместе. 

Помогите, пожалуйста, обыграть этот перевод так, чтобы не было стандартных новогодних заезженных приколов и стало смешно и интересно всем. 

Кстати, если это может помочь, коллектив трудится в сфере торговли - у нас очень большой торговый центр.

Заранее благодарна! :flower:

----------


## юрик71

Представляю, упитанного директора можно было бы отправить в котел и на костер вместо быка (неурожай, засуха, голод), а потом "прозреть" и отменить свой приказ, так как вместе учились в России.

----------


## непоющая

Кусок из инета:
Звучат африканские ритмы. Такую запись можно сделать без труда, просмотрев несколько передач, посвященных путешествиям по Африке. Кинг-Конг показывает движения, гости повторяют за ним. Такое экзотическое развлечение, как танцы папуасов, наверняка будет принято нашими людьми с воодушевлением. Кинг-Конг называет лучшего, на его взгляд, танцора и провозглашает его вождем, украсив его голову елочным дождиком. Что касается ключа, то с ним не все так просто: нужно пройти испытание.

Кинг-Конг (объясняет вождю задачу).
Коль хитер ты и везуч,
То найдешь волшебный ключ.
Он не спрятан, не зарыт —
Рядом с надписью висит.
В этой надписи — совет,
Самый нужный с малых лет.
Как поближе подойдешь,
Потеплеет, и найдешь.

«Вождь папуасов» ищет ключ, ориентируясь на подсказки Кинг-Конга: «холодно», «тепло». Наконец, становится совершенно ясно, что и надпись, и ключ находятся на теле самого Кинг-Конга. Ему приходится расстегнуть рубашку, и, ко всеобщему ужасу, на его груди обнаруживается надпись: «Не ходите, дети, в Африку гулять!», а также рисунок — скрещенные кости и череп. К вышеупомянутому ужасу примешивается ликование, так как на шее чудовища висит долгожданный ключик, который он и отдает без сопротивления. «Вождь папуасов» получает от ведущей подарок из мешка, второй ключ кладется на почетное место рядом с первым, добытым ранее, Кинг-Конг прощается с гостями и уходит. Наступившую передышку гости могут использовать для того, чтобы перекусить

----------


## b4l4g4n0ff

*юрик71*,
 Ты побывал своего начальника сунуть в котел? Он сам тебе потом сунет.... а если директор не упитанный?
*непоющая*,
 Не плохо с танцем, но тут *Калинка_Анна*, четко пишет, что она вождь, неувязочка. 
Нужны репризы типа

- Интересно, почему выгодно приглашать вождя вести подобные мероприятия? Конечно – пашешь весь вечер за бусы и одно зеркальце.

Или рефрен ну типа

Первый раз - А что делают белые, когда им хорошо? Бухают? А чем мы хуже. Нам хорошо, за то чтоб всем всегда было хорошо
Второй раз - А что делают белые, когда им плохо? Бухают? А чем мы хуже. Вот я ещё премию не получила, и мне без неё плохо - а выпьем за то чтоб всем всегда было хорошо.
Третий раз (почесывая горло) - Ой не пойму, хорошо мне, или плохо... Аааа (взмахнув рукой поднимает стопку естественно с водой, ведущий обязан всегда контролировать ситуацию, но взрыв смеха гарантирую).

Это так на скорую руку, но можно подумать и основательно, но это уже сценарий и знание коллектива.

----------


## Gestiya

Очень хочется поделиться. Сама была на тренинге и в роли испытуемого. Помню, было здорово. Много эмоций и веселья. Возможно и Вы, Юрик, найдете применение:
Все стоят по кругу по тройкам. Исходное положение "Пальма"  "Вождь" (и чего-там в смысле лодка) "Каное"- каждая группка в своем порядке - вразброс. На фоне музыки соответствующей тематики - команды главного *Африканского Вождя*: - Вождь! ( это значит в середину тройки встае Вождь , а двое других изображают борта лодки - перевозят по реке вождя. 
Следует быстрая другая команда: *Пальма* - она становится вождем, ее перевозят. *Лодка* (т.е Каное) - он - вождь , его перевозят.
Эти перестроения и дают веселье, раж. Эдакий африканский танец получается.

----------


## Shams

Наверное ужо позно... но я типа такого делал в позапрошлом году...
Вот небольшой отрывок из моего сценария. где ведущий именно вождь африканского племени...
Вначале вечера для гостей играет Ансамбль джазовой музыки в репертуаре, которого музыка «Южного континента».
Звучит музыкальная заставка в сопровождении девушек «людоедочек» на сцену вбегает ведущий. Ведущий одет под большого папуасского вождя в набедренной повязке украшенной перьями, весь в бусах, на голове корона и три пера. Ведущий танцует вместе с людоедочками танец «Воина идущего на охоту»
По сути это некое шаманское действо, происходит которое в бешенном ритме под звуки тамтамов и барабанов. Танцевальное сопровождение уходит на сцене остается ведущий шаман племени «Тумбо Юмбо и переводчица в набедренной повязке. /



Вед:		 Добронос начунас негритос негритосас. 
Перевод:	 Добрый вечер дамы и господа!
Вед:	 Маямая ухауха чухуахуа Лумумба Никарагуа Папуас обезянус     абаригенус  годос негритосос.
Перевод:   Я великий вождь Лумумба специально приехал к вам из далекой Африки чтобы встретить с вами Новый год!
Вед:	Желай негритосас годоас, субуа, лубуа, силуа.
Перевод:	Желаю всем присутствующим в новом году счастья, здоровья любви 
Вед:	Желай няма няма печенкас серцас редиска. Ливерс мучачас покойс.
Перевод: 	Желает всем присутствующим в Новом году съесть как можно больше печенок и сердец своих врагов. А ливер друзей оставить в покое. 
Вед:	Будус негритос чунга чанга, мганга, зимбамбва, гваделупа, 
	Тихуахуа, вильна украина?
Перевод:	Вождь спрашивает, есть ли среди присутствующих люди из Чунга - чанги, Мганги и других поселений Африки.
Вед:		Тогда я буть общаться на мой хороший русский язык!
Перевод:	Маямая гаваритас негритас языкас, тьфу ты!
	Вождь говорит, что будет общаться с вами на родном языке  
Вед: 	Итак, мы рады приветствовать всех на программе «Папуас обезьянус или встреча Нового года по Африканский»!
	Вначале проверим готовность всех к веселому времяпрепровождению. Сейчас по сигналу каждая присутствующая на празднике организация (Или столик, если гости пришли не корпоративно) громко, четко и со вкусом произнесет «Боевой клич папуаса» или по желанию «Зов Кинг-конга» (показывает как). И по силе, громкости и оригинальности вашего крика мы определим кто лучше и веселее настроился на праздник.
/Игра с залом «Клич папуаса»/
Вед:	Сегодня громче и лучше проявили себя … 
/Название организации или номер столика/
Право сказать первый новогодний тост на нашем вечере получает ваш руководитель.

/Тост в честь нового года./

----------

